# 1994 Sentra Transmission does not upshift.



## taskafa (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a 1994 Sentra with an automatic transmission. I bought it from an auction, and found out that the transmission does not shift up. Reverse seems to be working fine and powerful. Even forward is powerful, but does not change gears. 

I tried to start from 1, and then manually shift the gears. Does not seem to care much. Still the same. One thing I noticed is if I go up to 20-25 mph, and then pull the shifter to 1, then it seems to be shifting down. 

Please somebody help in this. I hope I don't have to rebuild or replace this transmission.

Thanks

Taskafa


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

change the governor gear......cheap and easy.......do a search on the forum


----------



## taskafa (Apr 2, 2008)

I tried to buy governor gear from the dealership (local part stores don't have it), they tol me it is $230. The person on the phone told me that the gear has to come with the shaft, don't sell it by itself (after 1993). Any help where I can find it cheaper? Thanks


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

i bought 2 of them from a online tranny parts store, but i cant find the website. i got the info here some where. they only like $5 each or so. maybe someone else reads this can help find where to get some.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

old post with archaic info, except maybe the phone number:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/76615-rl4f03a-governor-gear-source.html

web site didn't work for me... but the tranny's model is RL4F03A as you can see, and check out the google find:
RL4F03A governor gear - Google Search

after the forum post, it comes up with a russian and a romanian site, LOL... but there are also other transmission parts sites listed which you can contact to see what they got.

good luck.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

try this link: Aceomatic - Kent, WA, 98032-1169 - Citysearch for aceomatic and give them a call on Monday. Then ask them if they still have the governor gear for your transmission.


----------



## taskafa (Apr 2, 2008)

*Problem fixed*

Dear greenbean699,

Thanks a million. I found the part for $1.94 (yes, only one dollar and 94 cents with the tax included) at an online place, Axiom automatic transmission parts. That link was provided in one of the forums here. Fortunately, they had a local branch, and I went there and picked up the part. Today, I opened the cap on the tranny, and guess what? My governer gear was so much worn out, and broken into 2 pieces. Replaced the piece, and then everything is perfect. 

Thanks for everybody who provided feedback here.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah thats great to hear. glad i could help


----------



## G_Spot (Mar 28, 2008)

I have bought 2 b13s with supposed tranny probs not shifting from first. the governor gear is a typical problem and its 15 bux from a dealership. they were probably pricing you the entire governor. i can get you the dealership part number for it if you want, my dad works at a nissan dealer


----------



## G_Spot (Mar 28, 2008)

guess i should have read all of the posts before my previous post...LOL


----------



## arielmiami34 (May 5, 2008)

*nissan part number*

It looks like I also have this same problem above. Does anyone know the nissan part number for this governor gear?

Thanks before hand


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

you dont want to price the governor assembly from the dealer, you will shit your pants. 
your better off getting just the gear its self from another source unless you can find a dealer that has the brass gear. some say not to use the brass gear, i wouldn't put it in mine


----------



## Scotty15 (Nov 21, 2007)

G_Spot said:


> I have bought 2 b13s with supposed tranny probs not shifting from first. the governor gear is a typical problem and its 15 bux from a dealership. they were probably pricing you the entire governor. i can get you the dealership part number for it if you want, my dad works at a nissan dealer


That's interesting. My local stealership told me that you could not buy just the gear, you had to buy the whole assembly. Then quoted me a price that was almost as much as I paid for the entire car.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

just get a aftermarket one and keep a spare for later.......much cheaper.


----------



## Scotty15 (Nov 21, 2007)

I did. Thanks to this forum, I found the problem and corrected it for around $4. This is a very valuable resource, and I really appreciate the people on here that have helped me keep my wheels rolling. I really feel for the people that have had this problem and have been ripped by some trans shop for a new transmission.

I mainly lurk, but have recently chimed in a little where I think I can help others. I'm going to start my first real post soon, I'm going to start a project to see how much MPG I can get out of a '94 Sentra.

It will probably involve ECU changes and supplemental hydrogen injection. Not sure if I should post under B13 or 1.6L engine section.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Any hints on getting the governor gear cap off after you've taken out the
snap ring clip and spacer?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

it will come out with the right amount of prying. once you have done it before, you will be able to do it in 10mins.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks but it was a real PITA lol I ended up drilling holes in the cap
to have a place for the screw driver to bite.. even then.. it was STILL
a PITA. Whoever designed that needs to be kicked in the pants!

I took a few pictures, for others who may be doing it the first time like I was.
They show location mostly.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone have part numbers for the gear and for the cap?

and what's the best way to get that retaining pin out?


----------



## Scotty15 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sort of too late now, but a pair of Channel Lock pliers works really well to get the cap off the first time. Just grab the lump in the middle and pretend your pulling a tooth.

A pin punch will take out the roll pin.

Sorry I can't help you with part #'s.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

I tried channel locks.. didn't have enough room down there.. :|


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

i have used a small dril bit and turned it around to use it as a punch, to get the roll pin out.
sorry to hear you had to destroy the cap.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

If I have to do it again, i'll probably cut some channel locks to have smaller handles lol
as long as it can fit around the ball of the cap and into the grove. Then wiggle it back and forth like a tooth, because the sidewalls are so deep lol..

now i'm on a hunt for part numbers for the cap and the gear.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

greenbean699 said:


> i bought 2 of them from a online tranny parts store, but i cant find the website. i got the info here some where. they only like $5 each or so. maybe someone else reads this can help find where to get some.


Do you think they sent you a confirmation email? maybe you can find it?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

give these guys a call:Welcome To Axiom Online


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, found a branch near me. They have it for $12. Now I have to order the cap and O ring.


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

turned out to be $4 at that branch.  it's all done now.


----------

